# Rules for riding areas



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm goin on a group ride in tenesse at royals ride atv park I think it's called and want to no if place like that do not want snorkels or hmf on quads while at the parks


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

although i am not certain about that specific park, snorkels and exhaust should be ok, as long as it's not a national forest or similar. you may be required to wear a helmet while riding though


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Also need to check & see if they require a spark arestor in ur muffler...


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Also need to check & see if they require a spark arestor in ur muffler...


It's an hmf I don't have it now but I'll put it back in before I go


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i read somewhere snorkels are illegal. what a crock!


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

I can't believe snorkels would be banned? I guess they figure you are more likely to tear up something that you are not suppose to?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I know up hear in MN you are not aloud to move your intake more the 6" higher then stock. This is why I have side snorks.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Okay another dumb question...it doesn't affect me...yet...but why would snorkels not be allowed? If you're in the water/mud/bog, what damage could you possibly do?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Erosion...... **** tree huggers....


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Ah yes. If that's the case I could see agressive tires being an issue, but snorkels? Then again I guess they kind of go hand-in-hand. That sucks


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

so what do i do about my snorkels just make them shorter?????


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> i read somewhere snorkels are illegal. what a crock!


 iv heard that 2.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

TEAMWAY2DEEP said:


> so what do i do about my snorkels just make them shorter?????


use the rubber connecters and make a short set and a long set that u can change out when needed


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

TEAMWAY2DEEP said:


> so what do i do about my snorkels just make them shorter?????


 Read your DNR book and find out if they are OK or not. Different states different rules.


----------

